# ,  .

## Gennadii

!!!!!       ...       .    !
          - .       ,          .      62.02   ,        :
1-          "  ." (      )
2-        (           62,31  62.32)
3-   -      (  )

                  62,32????
               ...
      62.01  62.02       ....
    ?

----------

> 62,32????


,  /   / .  100%    ,    , 62/2=    ,      ,          ?   .
,   ,      1.

----------


## Gennadii

> ,  /   / .  100%    ,    , 62/2=    ,      ,          ?   .
> ,   ,      1.


! 
          100%.             ...    ...          ...

----------

,     ,   . 18.2..   ,    .

----------

! . ,      ,    .   ..   .     .   ,         1-   2-  2012 .

----------

> 


       ,  . .

----------

, .   ,   ,    ))))   1 8.3  .       (  )  4 .2015.,       (   .),      ( ),     ,  ,            ( ).           ,      :Dezl:  :Wow:

----------

> ,


  ?




> 


 ?      /. /  ?

----------

> ?
> 
> 
>  ?      /. /  ?


/   
    ,     ,   ,         ,       ?         ?

----------

.    .

----------

> .    .


 ,  , /    ,   -               ,      ? :Wow:

----------

> 


  ,        (91 - 60 - 91),      ,                .

----------

> ,        (91 - 60 - 91),      ,                .


,    .      12  /    , .  ,      ,     ,  , .  ,      ,

----------

,      60.22 ( ),     60.32 ( ..),             .     .    : "   ,      ,     :   -     "
  ,                0,10       .   .., 1.  1

----------

> ,    .      12  /    , .  ,      ,     ,  , .  ,      ,


  41 .   .   ,

----------


## Synergenta

> ,    .      12  /    , .  ,      ,     ,  , .  ,      ,


  3/2006.   .

----------

! 
    :
     ,    .           .

   (100%) 
19.01.2016   1000.    60. (16.66 .)


21.01.2016   1000 
  21.01.2016  65.

     1000 / 65. = 15.38 .
15.38 * 60  = 923.08 .                    .

  (100% )      .      .             ?

----------

> ! 
>     :
>      ,    .           .
> 
>    (100%) 
> 19.01.2016   1000.    60. (16.66 .)
> 
> 
> 21.01.2016   1000 
> ...


 100% - 1000,    1000,   .      , .   18,2/8,3 -     ,     ,  ,  ,  .  ?

----------

,  3.0 (3.0.43.123) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
Copyright ()  "1C", 2009 - 2015.   
(http://www.1c.ru)

----------

> ,


     (    ..) ,      0,   21.01.16  (.), .. 16.66.

----------

> (    ..) ,      0,   21.01.16  (.), .. 16.66.


   .
     1,    : "     ,      ,      ,     . "

----------

" "    ,    ?    "    " ?

----------

> 


..   60.32 (16.66)
 (16.66)  60.31,    ()    ?

----------

,     ,    ,    ?              (     ).  ?

----------

, ..     , .   " ", ,  .

----------

> , ..     , .   " ", ,  .


  ,

----------

> (     )


  21.02  ,   - 1000.   ""? 
16,66  19.01  15,36  21.02??

  ..,          " " 1000...

----------

,      .   : "              0,10 ., ()        ."       .. ,      ?

----------

91

----------

> 91


         91 .,   ,   ,      .

----------

> 91 .,   ,   ,      .

----------

> 


,

----------

? 153.

----------

! ,       30 .  ,     ,   ,      91?     ,  ..    ?

----------

> ,   ,      91?


.       ,    ,      .

----------


## AnnaIF

> (    ..) ,      0,   21.01.16  (.), .. 16.66.


    ,    .   41-60    60    ,    ,   ,  ?

----------

> ?


   .      ,    .

----------

